# Streckenwunsch in Ochsenfurt



## barozini (9. Januar 2012)

Hallihallo,
wir (ein paar Freerider aus Ochsenfurt bei Würzburg) wollen uns mal ein bisschen darum kümmern, ob es möglich wär ein Gebiet/Trail/Grundstück für uns zu sichern auf dem wir ein Strecke aufbauen können.
Wir wollen irgendwas in Richtung Freeridetrail oder zumindest ein paar Kicker oder ähnliches hochziehen. Wir haben dafür auch schon Verbindung zum Stadtrat und zum hießigen Sportverein aufgenommen. Da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch eine relativ kleine Gruppe waren, war unser Ansinnen bisher noch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Zwar ist der Sportverein (TVO) angetan, jedoch hat sich hier was offizielles bisher ebenfalls verschoben.
Hintergrund für Streckenbau ist vor allem, das Teilheim ja ziemlich unerwünscht ist und Würzburg ein wenig ab vom Schlag ist, wenn man nicht unbedingt das Auto mit dem Freerider beladen möchte.
Jetzt wollen wir die Sache mal anders aufziehen und uns erstmal umhören, wer denn von so einer Strecke was hätte. Wenn wir mehr Leute sind, können wir hoffentlich effektiver darum werben.
Daher bitte ich mal alle Leute, die daran Interesse haben und vor allem auch direkt aus dem Ochsenfurter Raum kommen, sich zu melden.
Danke!
Achja, hier gibt es auch eine Interessengemeinschaft: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=811


----------



## Maddin M. (26. Januar 2012)

Hört sich gut an! Bin auch des öfteren rund um Ochsenfurt (v.a. Goßmannsdorf) unterwegs. Wo genau wäre denn eine Strecke angedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barozini (26. Januar 2012)

hey ich glaub wir kennen uns sogar, sind wir uns nicht mal in winterhausen über den weg gefahren?
in jedem fall sind wir im moment noch dabei, eine mannschaft zusammenzubekommen. eine strecke gibt es noch nicht, wir haben ein paar vorschläge mit denen wir uns an die stadtverwaltung wenden wollen, sobald wir ne gruppe hinter uns haben.


----------



## Maddin M. (26. Januar 2012)

Ja genau, hatten uns im Hohlweg mal getroffen (und glaube auch mal in Theilheim). Wäre auf jeden Fall cool, wenn sich da was Legales ergeben könnte! Nachdem in Höchberg ja auch recht viel platt gemacht wurde, wäre ne neue Strecke wünschenswert!


----------



## XaverB (1. November 2017)

Servus, ist jetzt schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ihr geschrieben habt, aber hat sich was getan, oder habt ihr ne Gruppe, in der ihr regelmäßig fahrt, dass ich da mal mitfahren könnte?


----------

